# Montana Meat Smoker---now with Qview



## mtchargriller (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys and gals, I just wanted to introduce my self.  I'm so glad I found this site!  About 4 years ago I stopped at a garage sale when they were packing it up and they had a slightly used Chargriller, I asked him how much and he said $15 so I jumped on it.  That is where it all began. Now I recently purchased a Chargriller Duo with the SFB for smaller smokes and the convenience of propane for burgers and such.  I am always finding and excuse to smoke something now and thinking about doing a comp next summer.  Anyway great people on this site already tried a few new things I found on here.  BTW I purchased Jeff's Rub and sauce and it is amazingly good I get more complements now then ever before.  I got two Boston Butts on the smoker now so I better go check the temp.


----------



## smokingnd (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, I know you will find anything and everything you could possibly want to know about smoking here at this site, and maybe even some things you didn't know you could smoke.LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 13, 2010)

First off Welcome Chargriller to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## eman (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!!!

 It is only a great tasting addiction.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here. Also glad to hear that you have found lots of great information here. Dont forget to post qview of your smoke today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Before long your gonna realize that the guys & gals on this forum are the most helpful & informative smoking guru's you will ever find. Any question you can think of will be answered in detail by multiple members. Good luck with the butts, how bout some q-view?


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 13, 2010)

10-4 Roger that, will get some Qview and post on here later.  Going to do some sweet pepper ABT's also, going to be tasty!


----------



## tom37 (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to the coolest Q hangout around. Hope ya enjoy.


----------



## meateater (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 18, 2010)

Here goes my first Qview attempt.  Started with this.







Now this.







And back to my Apple and Apricot pile...







Then this....







And these of course....







Ready.......

Arg... One stuffed German Shepherd!  At least we all got a sandwich and ABT's before she ate the first pork.  The other one was safe but no pulled picks, sorry I forgot PICS!  Next time.


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm.... I posted some Qview but a box popped up and said something about being new and it didn't post?  Any Idea's?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Montana Smoker. I am in Helena. If you are thinking about a comp, I have been trying to put a team together for the last two years. The guys have bailed on me the last minute both times. I really want to enter into the "Smokin in the Root" Comp next August. Let me know if you would be interested in teaming up. We could coordinate via e-mail etc. I will be in Billings a couple of times over the next month, gonna do some goose hunting with my bro. Good smokes to ya!


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me coffee junkie.  I have two buddies that are just getting into it, they both are starting with electric smokers but they have also been bit by the bug!!  One in Missoula and one here in Billings.  I'm hoping they will move up to real wood and charcoal smokers soon, like taking the training wheels off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

  I was hoping to do a comp in Absarokee next summer so we will see how serious we get about it.  Keep in touch, PM me if you want to meet up when your in Billings.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 19, 2010)

I have thought about doing that one also, let me know if you plan on doing that and need some help. I have a UDS that turns out some really good food. I am still working on a comp. worthy brisket, getting there but no winners yet.


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, it gets very confusing on what to do 1st, pic's, pull or eat, I have that same problem, sometimes I'll eat before the pic's.

Anyway, smokin' is addicting


----------

